# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Где качать софт без геммора.

## privet_rebyata

Есть сайт high-project.ru там не надо региться, и файлы все по прямым ссылкам, никаких смс естественно, ненадо ждать минуту и прочее, все без обмана как у волшебника сулеймана :). Сайт каждый день пополняется. Заходите зацените  high-project.ru

----------


## 123321123

http://letitbit.net/download/27488.2...Setup.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/72886.7...p_5.0.exe.html
http://letitbit.net/download/63452.6...aller.exe.html
http://turbo.to/kkjqmsqfw5zs.html
http://turbo.to/ydkmm556mxf0.html

----------

